

IBM smashes Moore's Law, cuts bit size to 12 atoms - MrFacepalm
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9223396/IBM_smashes_Moore_s_Law_cuts_bit_size_to_12_atoms?taxonomyId=19

======
da-bacon
Cool result, major bad title. 1) Moore's law is about transistor size, this is
about storing bits. 2) As the article does mention, this doesn't work at room
temperature, as the bits are too unreliable. The article says this will work
at 150 atoms, which sounds about right, but isn't really substantiated by the
actual experiment.

I'd also note that while this is a very cool experiment, the fact that it was
performed using a scanning tunneling microscope means it's not exactly a
practical device :) But as a proof of principle of storing a bit in a few
number of atoms, this is a very neat result.

------
SoftwareMaven
No hyperbole in the title at all. Moore's law would be smashed if this was
ready to release. By the time it is, this will be just another dip to be
averaged over.

Sometime, I really wish I had a job where I got to play with individual atoms.

------
dangrossman
Previous submission: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3457841>

------
RKearney
And here I was thinking Moore's Law was related to transistors and not
storage...

